# Injured lineman



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

There's lots of hazards out there.

http://tdn.com/news/local/cowlitz-p...cle_50223b1e-4d36-11e1-8d73-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> There's lots of hazards out there.
> 
> http://tdn.com/news/local/cowlitz-p...cle_50223b1e-4d36-11e1-8d73-0019bb2963f4.html


That is something 70' pole hopefully that man will be Okay.


----------

